# Maintenance Free Home?



## debodun (Jul 22, 2016)

I was on my way to an appointment yesterday when I saw a sign  "Maintenance Free Homes". When I got back home, I investigated the  development. Here is their Web site (all but two homes are already  sold):

http://www.belmontebuilders.com/communities/maintenance-free/arlington-heights/

It  indicates that "maintenance free" means snow removal and lawn care are  included. I emailed them and asked if interior upkeep such as plumbing  and electrical were also covered as part of maintenance, or would I be  responsible for that. The reply was that anything inside the home was my  responsibility and the HOA definition only included exterior  maintenance.

Now, to me, "maintenance free" means "free". Why do you suppose the developers don't include interior repairs?


----------



## Lon (Jul 22, 2016)

debodun said:


> I was on my way to an appointment yesterday when I saw a sign  "Maintenance Free Homes". When I got back home, I investigated the  development. Here is their Web site (all but two homes are already  sold):
> 
> http://www.belmontebuilders.com/communities/maintenance-free/arlington-heights/
> 
> ...



What do you get for that $157 per month Association Fee?


----------



## debodun (Jul 22, 2016)

Lon said:


> What do you get for that $157 per month Association Fee?



Beats me. Maybe it for the lawn maintenance and snow removal.


----------



## RadishRose (Jul 22, 2016)

Maybe it also covers gutter cleaning, shrub trimming & leaf removal? it sounds like my condo association. My fees are $23.00 higher but includes water and trash removal. One year, they neglected the gutters and ice dams formed in the leaders and many had to be replaced, and the association  had to pay for them.

Our roofs needed replacement once since I've been here . We were all assessed and additional $120.00.


----------



## Butterfly (Jul 22, 2016)

I think the only way you're going to get a totally maintenance free home is to rent.

Seems to me $157/mo is pretty high for lawn maintenance and snow removal.  I bet you could hire it out and get it for a lot less than that -- I know you could here.


----------

